
Please Calculate This Circle’s Circumference | Random ASCII - rinesh
http://randomascii.wordpress.com/2014/06/26/please-calculate-this-circles-circumference/#more-1701
======
jfasi
This is why I love C++. It turns even the most basic programming tasks into
orgies of systems programming pedantry.

